# surf reel question



## yaknfish (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, all.
I get to go surf fishing a couple times a year. I've got an old Eagle Claw spinning rod, either 9 or 11 feet long (I forget). It came with a cheap  Eagle Claw 7070 reel.The combo has given great service for 10+ years. But the reel is used up. Toast. Gone south. Any recommendations for an economical (<$50), surf  reel?

Thanx!


----------



## deadline34 (Sep 6, 2011)

About three years ago I picked up a Quantum Optix 80 spinning reel for around $30 at a bait shop.  Use it on a 12 ft. surf rod.  Works great.


----------



## savreds (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but I personally can't think of any reel that is under $50 that will hold up to the salt for any amount of time except for maybe the SaltStriker reels sold by Cabelas and I'm not sure if you can still get one for under $50. I have one that is a few years old and it has held up great. Surf fishing is tough on the reels because of all the salt constantly getting on them.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 6, 2011)

I would recommend something like a Shimano Saragossa. But it is not in your price range. It will however hold up to years and years of heavy saltwater use and has enough drag to handle just about anything you're going to catch off the beach to inclue sharks up to 6-7ft range maybe even bigger depending on your ability. Get an 14 or 18k, they run under $300. If you get that $50 reel you will find yourself replacing it after a few years if not sooner and it will not handle anything of reel size because the drag components are plastic and they melt under any heavy drag.


----------



## jamessig (Sep 6, 2011)

You might look on ebay for some options. Other than the reels mentioned by savreds above, I doubt you'll find any other new reels built for saltwater use in that price range. Even the Saltstrikers start at 49.99 and shipping will run ten bucks or so. 
If you find something on ebay post the manufacturer here and maybe you will get some feedback.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2011)

What do you want to catch on it? That will help narrow down a size reel choice and we can go from there.


----------



## likestofish (Sep 8, 2011)

You could try to get a Penn 704, they are old reels, but they will last. this summer i caught a 80 pound Tarpon using a 27 dollar 704 greenie i bought off ebay.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like the Penn Sargus. You may be able to find a used one on Ebay for around $50. You will probably need a 5000 or bigger.


----------



## mesocollins (Sep 8, 2011)

Offshore Angler Sea Lion. If you're willing to exceed your budget by a small amount, go with the Penn Fierce. Both are extremely reliable reels for the price. The Fierce doesn't weigh as much as the Sea Lion, but I'd say they are pretty comparable.


----------



## yaknfish (Sep 8, 2011)

Dustin,
I want to catch blues and reds and whatever BIG is out there. I end up catching 14-16" sharks. But the appeal of fishing is the anticipation of what you might catch, right?


----------



## yaknfish (Sep 8, 2011)

I was at the Bass Pro Outlet in Macon last Sunday. They had a few Penn Fierces, but the biggest was a 5000 or so. Looked a little small. The Cat Max looked about the right size (and was priced right) but I wasn't sure how it'd hold up to the salt. 

And, I was a little leery of buying a "refurb", when there was a whole shelf of the same reel.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 8, 2011)

If the rod is indeed a 9 foot then I would go with a 4000-5000 model reel (most manufacturers). Okuma makes some good reels in that size frame that won't break the bank. Just for reference, I have a Shimano Stradic 5000 that I have loaded with either 10lb mono or 30/8 braid depending on what I am fishing for. I have caught kings all the way down to trout and never felt under powered. I try to get away with the lightest reel possible to get a better fight and just for comfort.


----------



## mesocollins (Sep 8, 2011)

The refurbs are actually in great condition. They are generally store returns. The shop replaces the broken part/parts and puts it on the shelf at around a %40 discount. The reel is normally in a slightly used condition the same as a reel we've used for a couple months. It's a very good deal, but you can normally get a new reel for near the same price during sales and promotional offers. If you don't feel like waiting for a promotion, pick up a refurb and you won't be disappointed. 

The Penn Fierce goes up to an "8000" size. It will hold 450yds of 65lb braid/350yds of 25lb mono. That's plenty big enough for most anything you will encounter while surf fishing. I actually wouldn't go up to that size unless you're fishing for tarpon, 5' to possibly 8' shark, or jacks. A 5000-6000 would be the biggest all around surf reels that you would need and would probably match up better to your rod. It would have the back up power for some larger fish and wouldn't be total over kill for whiting and other smaller fish.


----------



## slabhunter (Sep 9, 2011)

yaknfish said:


> Hi, all.
> I get to go surf fishing a couple times a year. I've got an old Eagle Claw spinning rod, either 9 or 11 feet long (I forget). It came with a cheap  Eagle Claw 7070 reel.The combo has given great service for 10+ years. But the reel is used up. Toast. Gone south. Any recommendations for an economical (<$50), surf  reel?
> 
> Thanx!



You in dekator, drive about 15 minutes South on Moreland Ave. to the intersection with McDonough Blvd. and turn Right. Watch for a non-descript building on the right just before the intersection with Boulevard.

Yes, Charlie's Trading Post is STILL THERE!

I don't fish 1% like I used to but I have never had an issue with the tackle I bought here. Discontinued stuff, some diamonds to be found, and when you put some common sense in with your fishing, doesn't take money just know how and a little patience.  You can pick up a complete setup for the dough you're willing to spend on just a reel.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2011)

meso is giving great advice!
Sealion is a good, inexpensive reel and the Pen 6500 from the refurbished bin is hard to beat though I think they run about $70. The 7500 would be better but is a few bucks more.

I can afford more expensive but don't think the difference is worth the jack. I can take more trips on the money i save and get great service out of the less expensive reels.


----------



## mesocollins (Sep 9, 2011)

Same here mech, I kayak fish a lot and I'm not about to take a $200-$300 rig just to lose it over the side. They hold up slightly better to corrosion and hard fighting fish. But, if you treat it right, a cheaper reel made for salt will hold up a long time. You still probably end up spending about the same over 15-20 years.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 11, 2011)

Meso's right, unless you're a diehard surfslinger, stay in the shallow water (lower priced reels). Biggest concerns would be the drag and line pickup mech. These have to work. 
I wore out Diawas, S'spears, & Mitchells back when I used to hit the 'Banks regular. The only real I couldn't wear out - and still kicking - is an old Sears Ted Williams I picked up at a liquidation store for $15. Simple stacked SS drag disk, solid bail pickup and, surprisingly, ballbearing races. Tough but simple.
Biggest trick to serviceability and longevity is good cleaning & maintenance practices. Quick rinses won't get it - warm soapy water (same as it takes to get the salt off you) and meticulus cleaning/regreasing are what it takes. 
5000 series (we just called them "5's") can handle most anything in the surf except maybe the bigger toothies as long as you maintain your reels and use your drag properly.


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't mean to drop the ball on this thread. I found an old Mitchell 302 in need of some TLC. I'm gonna see if it'll clean up and give a few more years service. Fishin' with the old classics is fun. And, it's paid for!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 5, 2012)

yaknfish said:


> Thanks! I didn't mean to drop the ball on this thread. I found an old Mitchell 302 in need of some TLC. I'm gonna see if it'll clean up and give a few more years service. Fishin' with the old classics is fun. And, it's paid for!



Great reel...wish I would have bought a truck load of long ago...A used Penn 706 ,manual pickup would work well too!


----------



## likestofish (Jan 13, 2012)

The old reels will last too. They dont make them like that anymore.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got a couple Okumas that weren't too expensive and do the job pretty good. But I don't do a lot a salt fishing, so I don't know how long they'd hold up if you were using them on a regular basis.


----------

